# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Σε τι ηλικία ζευγαρώνουν τα μπατζι και σε τι εποχή ???

## DIM1995

Γεια σας και παλι.
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω σε τι ηλικια ζευγαρωνουν τα μπατζι και σε τι εποχη????

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εδώ θα βρεις τα πάντα !  Budgerigars-Οδηγός αναπαραγωγής
Η ηλικία που τα budgie  πρέπει να ξεκινήσουν την αναπαραγωγή , είναι άνω των 18 μηνών.  :winky:

----------


## blackmailer

o Μάριος απο πάνω κάλυψε την ηλικία, όσον αφορά την εποχή κυρίως Άνοιξη όπως τα περισσότερα πτηνά. μπορούν όμως υπο συνθήκες αιχμαλωσίας να ζευγαρώσουν και κατα τους φθινοπωρινούς μήνες και αφού φυσικά έχουν ολοκληρώσει την πτερόρροια τους και έχει παρέλθει ένα διάστημα περίπου 2-3 μηνών ώστε να έχουν ανακτήσει δυνάμεις!!! μην τα αφήσεις σε καμία περίπτωση να αναπαράγονται πάνω απο 2-3 φορές το χρόνο αφενός διότι εξασθενούν και είναι ευάλωτα σε αρρώστιες και αφετέρου διότι η απόδοση τους πέφτει κατακόρυφα!! ότι άλλη απορία έχεις μην δυστάσεις...

----------


## vasilis.a

ανω των 10 μηνων οχι 18.μπορουν και λιγο νωριτερα αλλα καλο ειναι να μην το ρισκαρεις.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βασίλη και όμως είναι 18 μηνών και άνω για να είμαστε σίγουροι για την σωστή υγεία των πουλιών .




> *Ένα budgie είναι σωματικά έτοιμο για αναπαραγωγή από την ηλικία των 6 μηνών. Σε ανθρώπινη ηλικία αυτό αντιστοιχεί σε 13-14 χρόνια, που σημαίνει πως δεν είναι ψυχολογικά ώριμα. Οι περισσότεροι εκτροφείς ορίζουν ως ασφαλή την ηλικία του ενός χρόνου, ενώ κάποιοι υποστηρίζουν πως χρειάζονται 18 μήνες, έτσι ώστε το πουλάκι να έχει ωριμάσει κ πνευματικά κ να είναι έτοιμο να ανταπεξέλθει σωστά στο μεγάλωμα των νεοσσών. *


δες εδώ : Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)

----------


## vasilis.a

το θεωρω εξαιρετικα υπερβολικο στους 18 μηνες.δεν  βλεπω κανενα λογο να περιμενει αυτο το οριο ηλικιας.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δεν νομίζω πως κάποιος μας "κυνηγάει" να κάνουμε αναπαραγωγές .......  
Τα πουλιά θα μπουν στην διαδικασία αυτή αν και μόνο αν είναι έτοιμα να το αντέξουν και σωματικά και πνευματικά, οπότε 18+ μηνών ! 
 :winky:

----------


## DIM1995

Παιδια εγω ξερω πως αν δεν ειναι ετοιμα τοσο σωματικα οσο και ψυχολογικα ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΩΣΟΥΝ οτι και αν κανουμε εμεις οποτε εγω τηα ξεκινισω απο τις 20 σεπτεμβριου τη διατροφικη προετοιμασια και αν ζευγαρωσουν εχε καλως αν παλι οχι θα ξαναπροσπαθησω.Υπαρχει και η εκδοχη ενα απο τα δυο να μη μπορει να γονιμοποιησει ή και τα δυο οποτε οτι και αν κανουμε εμεις οι ανθρωποι αν το ζευγαρι δεν ειναι ετοιμο.....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δημήτρη αν ξεκινήσεις τώρα διατροφική προετοιμασία, + τους δύο μήνες που χρειάζεται αυτή η διαδικασία, θα βάλεις φωλιά το Νοέμβριο; Και βάλε ένα μήνα ακόμα να γεννήσει και να κλωσσήσει θα γεννηθούν τα πουλάκια μέσα στο καταχείμωνο το Δεκέμβρη; Μέχρι να τα μεγαλώσουν θα πιάσει Φεβρουάριος και μετά θα τους ξαναβάλεις φωλιά για την άνοιξη; Δεν είναι σωστός καιρός για αναπαραγωγές αυτή τη στιγμή. Τα πουλάκια δεν ξέρουν πάντα πότε να ζευγαρώσουν γιατί πολύ απλά όταν είναι μέσα στο σπίτι με σταθερό φωτισμό και θερμοκρασία δεν καταλαβαίνουν τις αλλαγές του καιρού. Οπότε λογικό είναι να γεννήσουν και μέσα στο χειμώνα, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει πως πρέπει και να το επιδιώκουμε.

----------


## vasilis.a

εχεις ολο τον χρονο απο σημερα μεχρι και τελη μαιου να αρχισεις διατροφικη προετοιμασια(οχι οτι θελουν και κατι ιδιαιτερο) και να τους βαλεις φωλια.αυτα θα κανουν οτι θελουν.αλλωστε καλη η θεωρια αλλα η πραξη διαφερει..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Παιδιά ας φέρουμε λίγο κάποια πράγματα στην "πραγματικότητα"  !!! 
Μου λέτε δηλαδή ότι επειδή ένα κορίτσι 11 χρονών που μόλις της ήρθε η περίοδο και προφανώς πλέον μπορεί να γεννήσει είναι φυσιολογικό  να το κάνει ... 
Μπορεί να αντέξει δηλαδή όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία ? Όλο αυτό το ψυχοφθόρο πράγμα ? 
Σε αυτό το πόστ #5 που παρέθεσα το απόσπασμα γιατί το έκανα ? Προφανώς για να σας παρουσιάσω πως υπάρχει μια αντιστοιχία σε εμάς και αυτά ! 
Συγνώμη αλλά η αναπαραγωγή δεν είναι ότι πιο ευχάριστο και υγιηνό για ένα πτηνό ! 
Είναι μια επίπονη διαδικασία , με αρκετό στρες και χάσιμο πολλών πολλών βιταμινών του οργανισμού ! Τα πουλιά θα πρέπει να είναι γερά λοιπόν και έτοιμα ! 
Την ηλικία δε θα την καταλάβουμε αν γεννήσουν ή όχι ... δεν είναι θέμα μαντεψιάς είναι θέμα να τα αναγνωρίζουμε ! Είσαι σίγουρος πως είναι αρσενικό και θηλυκό , οι ηλικία τους ποια είναι ? Κάποια φωτογραφία ? 
Επίσης , για τους "έμπειρους" να ενημερώσω πως μια επιτυχής αναπαραγωγή δεν περιορίζεται στην διατροφική προετοιμασία ενός πουλιού αλλά είναι αποτέλεσμα υγείας και διατροφής ολόοοκληρης της χρονιάς ! 

 :winky:

----------

